# TV Show of the Month Subforum



## Para (May 21, 2010)

Now that Heroes is cancelled and the section seems to have declined in activity, it has been suggested that we kill the section and replace it with a Show-of-the-Month, similar to that of the anime and manga sections:

Electronic Dance Music Thread

What we want to know first of all, is whether you, as the regulars of this section, think that we should implement this idea. You might be enthusiastic and believe this might bring more life into the section, or maybe you think another show (or a few, even) deserves a chance to have a subforum. On the other hand you might think no show alone is popular enough to warrant a subforum, or that it would drag activity away from the main section.

If this poll gets a 'yes' majority, we will then move on to voting for a show popular enough to sustain an active subforum. If not, then the Heroes forum will probably be killed anyway and the Theatre will continue as normal.

Also, feel free to debate (nicely) in this thread.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 21, 2010)

/Happily votes yes. I already posted in that thread but I'll chime in support here too. Plenty of shows gain in popularity at different times. We can see this by the threads which have spawned thousands of posts and have people posting about the episodes as they come out. New fabulous ones are constantly coming out. Since each show is contained in just one thread I don't see how it could possibly take attention away from the main area. Go go go, give show of the month subforum. :3


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

I voted "yes", Para.

There's quite a few shows that I'd like to be at the centre of discussion, so to speak, in the newly created subforum that I really hope comes to pass. There are several shows which I believe would definitely be popular enough to warrant a subforum, such as:

LOST
Supernatural
True Blood
Doctor Who

Can we get a hung parliament in the voting?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 21, 2010)

I voted yes and can I suggest that we implement it for longer than a month per show? If we merely have it for four weeks then that's approximately a third of a season assuming a ~13 episode season. Less if the season is longer like many american seasons are.

I think it would make more sense to have a couple of sub forums for popular shows (like True Blood which is about to start) while they're airing then archive the forum at the season's end at which point it could be replaced by a sub forum for a different popular show which has just started airing.


----------



## Odoriko (May 21, 2010)

I voted yes. I think it's fair because lots of people watch different shows not just one.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 21, 2010)

I vote yes, because people clearly want a sub-forum and this is the best solution since giving one show it's own sub-forum clearly foments indignance. 

Furthermore, the most popular shows in the Theater (besides _Avatar_, of course) stand at about 3,000 posts. Nowhere near fertile enough to stand on it's own. Gossip Girl is the closest with 6,000, which is obviously closer but still not good enough to overcome the problems involved with elevating one show over all the others..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

I voted no. 

There are enough damn subforums in this damn place.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2010)

That's a pretty good idea


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2010)

I'm for this idea, but say a show wins it 6 months apart, the threads and posts should be kept. And of course, A Song of Ice and Fire will need an handicap, like 2 months reign.


----------



## Koi (May 21, 2010)

Can we reserve July for Avatar?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 21, 2010)

i don't know if the forum needs any subforums..


----------



## Kno7 (May 21, 2010)

I vote yes.

I don't necessarily think _one_ show needs a whole subforum for itself, and obviously some shows will have more content on which to discuss (shows that dwell in science fiction for example), but the mere existence of a show of the month gives the posters a general idea on who's watching what, and incites others to discover a new tv series.

Ugh that was a long sentence.


----------



## masamune1 (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> I voted "yes", Para.
> 
> There's quite a few shows that I'd like to be at the centre of discussion, so to speak, in the newly created subforum that I really hope comes to pass. There are several shows which I believe would definitely be popular enough to warrant a subforum, such as:
> 
> ...



Lost has 2 episodes left.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2010)

Yeah as much as I love Lost the fact that the finale airs in 48 hours kinda makes getting its own subforum pointless.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2010)

As you know, I've long been for this.


----------



## Hyouma (May 21, 2010)

I'm one of the few that votes "no", because I do not see any contribution to the NF forum or to anyone in particular. All the remaining series that contain a huge amount of posts on NF are shows that do not deserve a sub-forum. Most of the posts are -let's be honest- not worthy of discussion in a sub-forum. Worthful posts are being discussed in the current threads itself. There is just not enough to talk about to create a sub-forum. If a sub-forum would be created, you would get the same results as the last months in the Heroes sections: half a dozen of active "good" threads, and the rest would be threads about one episode or about something that has already been discussed. Harsh but true, I think.

PS this was a hard vote for me because my first forum was a Stargate SG1 forum completely filled with nothing but different threads about that series.


----------



## Chee (May 21, 2010)

No, get rid of it. None of the threads on here warrant a sub-forum, even if it was for a month.


----------



## masamune1 (May 21, 2010)

Frankly this is the worst time to choose a new sub-forum. _Heroes_ should have been replaced ages ago, but all the front-runners to replace it are either finished or are finishing. Making it monthly just shows how late this is; it's not a sign of the quality of these other shows.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2010)

I vote 'Yes'.  I hope Dexter, Mad Men, Vampire Diaries, Glee and other shows I like are occasionally able to win.


----------



## illmatic (May 22, 2010)

I don't see any HEROES season 1 level hit shows currently.

*True Blood* does generate a decent amount of activity during when new seasons air but its on a premium channel.
*Dexter* has 4 seasons and only 100 more posts then True Blood, also airs on a premium channel.
*Last Airbender* -  (14,000+ posts) The movie hype may be what is causing the increase in activity. The show has been over for _____ years.
*Supernatural* - 5 seasons old moving to Fridays.
*Glee* -   under 500 posts in its thread..
*Bang Bang Theory* - A ratings Juggernaut but not even 500 posts.
*Vampire Diaries* - 500 + posts. Not nearly popular enough yet.
*Mad Men* - What?! Does this even have a thread?
*The Office* - Under 1,000 posts
*Fringe* - Under 1,000 posts.

Though TV show of the month doesn't sound like a terrible idea. maybe a featured TV series of the month.

*Gossip Girl* seems to be the most active ongoing TV series thread.   6,000 Posts


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2010)

illmatic said:


> *Last Airbender* -  (14,000+ posts) The movie hype may be what is causing the increase in activity. The show has been over for _____ years



That's partly the reason. The thread has about 12-15 regular posters that are willing to talk about every minute detail of the show. Add to that the recent discovery that a new _Avatar_ project is in the works which is potentially a new series. We'll keep that thread alive and active as long as NF exists. 

But it still doesn't warrant a dedicated sub-forum. I believe the charm of the thread would be undermined by such a thing.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (May 22, 2010)

Fringe needs more fans. _Seriously_.


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2010)

Mad Men has no thread?!?!  Easily one of the best shows currently airing for the past three years.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

Don't know why people complain about something getting its own subform. Don't like it, don't go in there. A lot of shows deserve sub forms and really Heroes seems to have sloped off from its glory place long ago.


----------



## Para (Jun 1, 2010)

Go here to nominate shows:
Here


----------

